# Free Caligari TrueSpace 7.6



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

If you are into 3D modeling and animation, you might be interested in this commercial software that is now being offered for free.

The main site:
http://www.caligari.com/

The download link:
http://cart1.caligari.com/web/Truespacemainreg.aspx

I've downloaded mine.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Stoner. My daughter's into that kind of thing and we're gonna check it out...


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Stoner said:


> If you are into 3D modeling and animation, you might be interested in this commercial software that is now being offered for free.
> 
> The main site:
> http://www.caligari.com/
> ...


great find, jack :up:
thanks for posting it here


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

my pleasure, iltos.

Here's another 3D modeler from Daz that's now being offered for free.
Let's hope this is a trend.

DAZ Studio (correction........version 2.2.2.20)
http://www.daz3d.com/i.x/software/studio/jqbmnur860q0ja0b8ujkagmjn4/download?&_m=d

Also note on the redirect to the C|Net download site, there are two free packages to also download for Studio.

I've just downloaded mine


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Stoner said:


> my pleasure, iltos.
> 
> Here's another 3D modeler from Daz that's now being offered for free.
> Let's hope this is a trend.
> ...


i musta missed the two free packages....where are they?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

iltos said:


> i musta missed the two free packages....where are they?


This one relates to Studio:
http://www.download.com/3001-6677_4...3d59da4c87ef383e0096725688e&part=dl-DAZStudio
( this link will start the Studio download, just cancel it and the page that pops up on redirect will have this link:
http://www.download.com/Poser-DAZStudio-3D-Models-Pack/3000-6677_4-10579249.html?tag=rbxcrdl1
leading to *Poser DAZStudio 3D Models Pack 1 *

This one *DAZ Studio 3D Bridge for Photoshop 1.0.4.2 * appears to be a plugin for Photoshop: http://www.download.com/DAZ-Studio-3D-Bridge-for-Photoshop/3000-6677_4-10736851.html?tag=rbxcrdl1
( that one I did not download as I don't have Photoshop)


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

nice....thanks :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

You're welcome


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome:up: Even free training videos. Thanks! My son's going to be excited also.


----------

